# Bombbarded with notices of Undeliverable Mail



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

This is just one of about 50 I am getting a Day-varies names and addresses,to people or things I have nothing to do with, Some even look like they are sent from my hotmail to my hotmail account. Or that my hotmail is sending them to these addys, which I am not. Thanks in advance {this is driving me crazy}, any help would be appreciated. 



This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

[email protected]





--Forwarded Message Attachment--
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: World of Warcraft - Account Investigation
Date: Wed, 31 Mar 2010 20:33:38 +0800





I HAVE NO ACCOUNT WITH THESE PROGRAMS AND DO NOT HAVE A PAYMENT PLAN??? 


s9dsg8xtmgyncwienltkqyyif40z2prq3ialatqohqae
****Notice of Account 
Investigation****


Account Action: Investigation
Reason for Action: Payment Method 
Exception
AGAIN I HAVE NO PAYMENT OR KNOW THIS ACTION??? I PLAY NO GAMES ON MY COMPUTER.

After a recent investigation, we have found that a payment method of your 
account violated the interest of third parties


This activity violate the World of Warcraft Terms of Use. We ask that you 
take a moment to review your account payment history at http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/account.


This World of Warcraft account could be closed by the Account Administration 
staff if the situation becomes more serious.
I DO NOT CONTACT THE SENDER--I MARK AS PFISHING AND ANOTHER ONE FROM TWENTY DIFFERENT PLACES SHOWS UP. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It could be that a phisher is using your email address as the return address, but they normally use bogus email addresses to keep a lower profile. It's also possible that you have a worm infection that's sending out these messages. I would scan the entire computer for viruses before doing anything else.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

I've been getting those world of warcraft emails, too. I just delete them. Never had an account and figured it's just someone trying to get info that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Daryll in NW FLA said:


> . Thanks in advance {this is driving me crazy}, any help would be appreciated.


Most likely it's not you who has the virus, it's someone else who had your email address stored in their address book who has been hit by a virus that collects email addresses and then uses them to "spoof" outgoing email.

Pretty much the only thing you can do is just delete the bounced emails until it dies down.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I was thinking the same thing Prickle. Tried everything else. Have a great Day.


----------

